# PT Medical Coding/work from home



## smartcoder (Jul 17, 2013)

I am planning to move into work from home / remote coding. I have seen multiple opening specailly by Mckesson for PT coder. I was wondering if this part time or work from home job needs to be done during working hours (8 am - 5pm) of the day or can be done anytime during that perticular day like 6-9 pm? I don't want to compramise my full time job while I am trying this new "wrok from home" venture. Please help!! 

Thanks in advance


----------

